# Fry's Chocolate Cream



## Nomad722 (Sep 14, 2019)

Anybody remember these chocolate bars? One was peppermint and other was just a sort of cream inside, both were made with dark chocolate.


----------



## Kaylz (Sep 14, 2019)

what do you mean by remember? they are still widely available xx


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 14, 2019)

Yes, one of my favourites pre diagnosis. A bit sad that they got taken over by Cadbury's but the last time I had one they didn't seem to have changes the recipe.... unlike a lot of the Cadbury's chocolate which has been tampered with. I was a Cadbury's girl through and through all my life and Milk tray was my favourite box of choccies. They are totally rubbish now which makes my Diabetes easier to bear I suppose, so I guess I should be grateful. Sad that these British chocolate institutions have been swallowed up by global business.


----------



## nonethewiser (Sep 14, 2019)

Nomad722 said:


> Anybody remember these chocolate bars? One was peppermint and other was just a sort of cream inside, both were made with dark chocolate.



There was 3 actually, one called 5 Centres also,  preferred peppermint one.


----------



## Kaylz (Sep 14, 2019)

nonethewiser said:


> There was 3 actually, one called 5 Centres also,  preferred peppermint one.


there has also been just an orange one as well xx


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Sep 14, 2019)

Fry's Chocolate Cream was my Dad's favourite - I used to buy them for him regularly for birthdays and any time I wanted a little present for him.

They were quite hard to find for a while - newsagents and smaller supermarkets seemed to stop selling single ones and I could only get packs of 3 from the bigger supermarkets, but they seem to be available again now.


----------



## robert@fm (Sep 15, 2019)

Previous thread -- this isn't the first time that Fry's Five Centres has been mentioned here.


----------



## C&E Guy (Sep 16, 2019)

The mint one is Mrs C&E's favourite. I get them at our local Farmfoods for her.

There is the plain one (blue) and an orange one available too.


----------



## Nomad722 (Sep 16, 2019)

Kaylz said:


> there has also been just an orange one as well xx



Thanks, I haven't seen any in the shops lately, seems they are not regularly stocked in London. How about Cadbury's flake, Turkish delight and there was a fudge wrapped like flake but narrower.  Truth is I don't eat many sweets, just the odd pack of Marshmallows.


----------



## Kaylz (Sep 16, 2019)

Nomad722 said:


> Thanks, I haven't seen any in the shops lately, seems they are not regularly stocked in London. How about Cadbury's flake, Turkish delight and there was a fudge wrapped like flake but narrower.  Truth is I don't eat many sweets, just the odd pack of Marshmallows.


Cadbury flake still widely available, Turkish Delight in purple wrapper still widely available and the fudge is that Cadbury's finger of fudge in like a orangey wrapper? if so still widely available xx


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 16, 2019)

When living in Scotland I found no difficulty obtaining such treats, either.  A Turkish Delight is a belting hypo treatment.


----------



## robert@fm (Sep 17, 2019)

I used to love Turkish Delight as a kid, even made some once. Nowadays, to me it seems to be like sweetened soap.


----------



## nonethewiser (Sep 17, 2019)

robert@fm said:


> I used to love Turkish Delight as a kid, even made some once. Nowadays, to me it seems to be like sweetened soap.



Summed up nicely, never liked the stuff, wife does but wouldn't eat it now as on diet, lost half a stone in 2 weeks.


----------



## C&E Guy (Sep 17, 2019)

Confession time.

I have a Turkish Delight, a Milky Bar or a Caramac every night. Dietician said it was ok as long as it was as part of my evening meal.

I'd lost weight at my last hospital appointment earlier this month and my glucose score had improved 10%, so I must be doing something right.


----------



## Kaylz (Sep 17, 2019)

C&E Guy said:


> Confession time.
> 
> I have a Turkish Delight, a Milky Bar or a Caramac every night. Dietician said it was ok as long as it was as part of my evening meal.
> 
> I'd lost weight at my last hospital appointment earlier this month and my glucose score had improved 10%, so I must be doing something right.


I used to absolutely love a bar of caramac, haven't had one since I was diagnosed and think I'd find them far too sweet nowadays, I even think tomato sauce smells like pure sugar nowadays  xx


----------



## Sally W (Sep 17, 2019)

mikeyB said:


> When living in Scotland I found no difficulty obtaining such treats, either.  A Turkish Delight is a belting hypo treatment.


@mikeyB I remember Scottish tablet being delicious too. Not anymore


----------



## C&E Guy (Sep 17, 2019)

Sally W said:


> @mikeyB I remember Scottish tablet being delicious too. Not anymore



I keep some in my desk drawer for hypos.  Last time I went to take a piece, it had been there for so long it was brick hard!


----------



## Kaylz (Sep 17, 2019)

C&E Guy said:


> I keep some in my desk drawer for hypos.  Last time I went to take a piece, it had been there for so long it was brick hard!


which stuff do you like as I see your in good ol Scotland as well, I'm not a fan of Mrs Tillys stuff, I was a big fan of the stuff our local shop sells that someone local makes along with bars of fudge and packs of 3 chocolate truffles but Lee's tablet was absolutely gorgeous! (was quite partial to a Lee's Macaroon bar as well ) xx


----------



## C&E Guy (Sep 17, 2019)

Kaylz said:


> which stuff do you like as I see your in good ol Scotland as well, I'm not a fan of Mrs Tillys stuff, I was a big fan of the stuff our local shop sells that someone local makes along with bars of fudge and packs of 3 chocolate truffles but Lee's tablet was absolutely gorgeous! (was quite partial to a Lee's Macaroon bar as well ) xx



There's a guy comes into our work every few months ("The Tablet Man") and sells loads of different flavours. He started off years ago selling to fund a school trip for his daughter but it was so successful he now does it as a business.


----------



## Drummer (Sep 17, 2019)

I used to make lots of sweets for fund raising - I have a little recipe book somewhere - I still make gelatine based turkish delight with lemon and rose water flavouring but without the sugar. 

When I was a child I used to get pocket money each day for sweets or ice cream but used to save it up and buy things I wanted such as musical instruments or running shoes.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 17, 2019)

'A finger of fudge is just enough to give your kids a treat' - no it damned well isn't.  Give me a massive twix.


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 17, 2019)

I was never impressed with fudge. Finger or otherwise. 

Yep, Twix, Marathon (not that Snickers rubbish), Mars, Doubledecker, Lion bar etc. Those are the ones to go for!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 17, 2019)

Andy HB said:


> I was never impressed with fudge. Finger or otherwise.
> 
> Yep, Twix, Marathon (not that Snickers rubbish), Mars, Doubledecker, Lion bar etc. Those are the ones to go for!



Yes to Double Deckers!!, Marathons and Lion bars but strangely was never that keen on Mars bars.  I'll have them if there's nothing else but if I had a choice I wouldn't choose them.  Years ago they were recommended as a hypo treatment.


----------



## Kaylz (Sep 17, 2019)

Never ate a mars bar unless it was battered! lol

Not keen on double decker, twix I only ate the biscuit and caramel, my preferred chocolate bars were topics and starbars 
xx


----------



## nonethewiser (Sep 17, 2019)

Andy HB said:


> Yep, Twix, Marathon (not that Snickers rubbish),



Still call them Marathon to this day, always will, old habits die and all that.

See Mars are making limited edition where they will revert back to being called Marathon, only available in Morrison stores https://metro.co.uk/2019/09/15/snickers-changing-name-back-marathon-can-buy-bars-10745877/


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 18, 2019)

On the subject of Scottish Tablet (another great hypo treatment), it’s very different to fudge. Three ingredients - sugar, butter and condensed milk. It’s crumbly, rather than soft like fudge. You can find it all over Scotland, but I think Tesco sell it England. If you see any ingredients (other than whisky, dried fruit or nuts) then it isn’t Tablet.

As C&E Guy says, it dries out on exposure to air, when it becomes more like a construction material. Still works as hypo treatment, mind


----------



## robert@fm (Sep 22, 2019)

Sally W said:


> @mikeyB I remember Scottish tablet being delicious too. Not anymore





C&E Guy said:


> I keep some in my desk drawer for hypos.  Last time I went to take a piece, it had been there for so long it was brick hard!


I wonder if tablet can be revived the same way as demerara sugar, which likewise tends to set like concrete if exposed to the air too long.  For demerara, you put it in an open container and cover the container with a cloth soaked in water (preferably filtered); leave it overnight and the sugar will absorb the water from the cloth, and become its old self again.


----------

